# My New Seiko 200m.



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The postie's just been and left me this









I've been umming and ahhing about buying this one this one for quite a long time now. Finally I decided to order one, fought off the moths and opened my wallet last week. From Singapore to the UK in 6 days and no customs duties either!

All I can say is that I'm glad the moths lost the fight because it's a cracker









It's certainly different as it has an angular case design compared to most of the other Seiko divers I know of. There are some styling cues taken from the Seiko 40th anniversary diver in that it has a knurled bezel and crown. Both these are anodized, or pvd coated, in a gunmetal grey colour. The case is a combination of brushed and polished surfaces and contrasts with the dark bezel and crown superbly. There is a matching dark blob on the side of each of the 4 lugs - it all sounds a bit wierd but looks superb and the finish is flawless. I even like the plain & simple hands (I wasn't sure about these when I ordered the watch). The dial is matt black and has a textured finish - again much like the 40th anniversary diver. I think it's good to see that styling from limited edition pieces finds it's way down through the rest of the range. The size (diameter and length) is roughly the same as the SKX007 and it's just a bit thicker - so it's a chunky thing. The movement is the 7s35 which is the date only version of the 7s36 (which is the movement used in the 40th anniversary 200m) and is auto wind only.

It's Kool with a capital "K"









I am well chuffed


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of the case back


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally (for now) here's a side shot showing the dark coloured crown and bezel (it also shows the drilled lugs and the "dark blobs" on the side of the lugs that I mentioned in my first post)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul, that is super nice...Those lugs look very nice....Ilike the bezel too....and the dial...and the hands...and the....Everything









Jason


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Paul


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed. That is you one step closer to your Marine Master.

When I first saw that I thought it was the titanium one but now I see it is another model.

When you order from international, does Royal mail bring it just the same as special delivery?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very nice Paul.I like these









Never knew the dial was as nice as it is though.Patterns never show up in most pics


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great that Paul - look forward to seeing it.

Just don't change the dial or hands until I have - please


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Just don't change the dial or hands until I have - please


Hi Mr C,

Don't think I'll be changing anything at all on this watch


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgot to add,great Pics Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DavidH said:


> That is you one step closer to your Marine Master.


 Surely, it's one step backwards, isn't it?














unless Paulus is made of money









Nice watch and pictures


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Like it,well done and great photos to,fred


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The Marine Master will remain a dream until I can stop spending money on other watches







. But this is a great watch so I don't care too much


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just checked out the Marine Master ... Retail Price 250,000 Yen!!! Its nice but I dont think I would pay Â£1250 for a Seiko


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have just checked out the Marine Master ... Retail Price 250,000 Yen!!! Its nice but I dont think I would pay Â£1250 for a Seiko


 Why not?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have just checked out the Marine Master ... Retail Price 250,000 Yen!!! Its nice but I dont think I would pay Â£1250 for a Seiko
> ...


 For the same reason I wouldnt buy a brand new top-of-the-range Vauxhaul Vectra







... if you are going to spend that much money on a watch then I would rather have a Breitling or an Omega even if it was pre-owned and not top of the range. But thats just me ... each to his own


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

That's a belter, it needs not changes IMHO. Those lugs are wonderful.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> I have just checked out the Marine Master ... Retail Price 250,000 Yen!!! Its nice but I dont think I would pay Â£1250 for a Seiko


 I like the Brightz range from Seiko. At around 1200USD can consider is 'medium' affordable. Also the GS and the Credor are







but maybe I'd rather go for an Omega or Rolex at this price range. Happily I don't have to make this choice; not in the near nor in the very far future.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Paul, very nice









I take it, that this watch more than makes up for selling your "frankenwatches"

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hmm, I don't think that a top of the range Vauxhall Vectra equates to a Marine Master. Just because it's a top of the range expensive Seiko doesn't mean it's in any way similar to the more run of the mill models. I'd much rather have one than a Breitling (I've yet to see one I like and I despise the rider tabs on the bezel). The only two Omegas I've handled have been fine watches indeed - both were Seamasters. One was quartz and cost the owner about Â£600. Is it just me or isn't that expensive for a quartz watch?

I've seen new Marine Masters for Â£800 which I'd possibly pay but I doubt I'll ever be in a position to comfortably afford a watch that costs that much.

When was the last time you saw anyone wearing a Marine Master? I can go into Leeds and buy just about any expensive Swiss brand - Omega, Breitling, Longines, Rolex etc etc etc.

I think we'll just agree to disagree about the Marine Master


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hmm, I don't think that a top of the range Vauxhall Vectra equates to a Marine Master. Just because it's a top of the range expensive Seiko doesn't mean it's in any way similar to the more run of the mill models. I'd much rather have one than a Breitling (I've yet to see one I like and I despise the rider tabs on the bezel). The only two Omegas I've handled have been fine watches indeed - both were Seamasters. One was quartz and cost the owner about Â£600. Is it just me or isn't that expensive for a quartz watch?
> 
> I've seen new Marine Masters for Â£800 which I'd possibly pay but I doubt I'll ever be in a position to comfortably afford a watch that costs that much.
> 
> ...


 One way I can justify my self-well sort of.

Most of the time the cost of a watch is less than a car. I don't drive.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Love your Seiko Sammy Paul and its got a red second hand.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I think we'll just agree to disagree about the Marine Master


 Don't get me wrong Paul the Seiko Marine Master is a fantastic watch ... I guess the point I was trying to make that it is still a Seiko even with the high price tag.

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-...gallery/album29


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I guess the point I was trying to make that it is still a Seiko even with the high price tag.


The point I was trying to make is that the Marine Master is worth the high price tag


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> guess the point I was trying to make that it is still a Seiko even with the high price tag.


Its just an image thing....first thing most people think when you hear Seiko is affordable mass produced watches, the 'high end' Seikos are anything but this but that is the image, this is why, again to use a car analagy, Toyota created the Infinity brand for its top end cars, Lexus are Nissans (or is it the other way round?)....Jaguar 'F' types are mostley Mondeos in drag, Saab 93's are Vectras in disguise...If Seiko separated the branding and created a brand with a separate marketing 'image' to show that in quality terms they at least equal to the big brands -which they are- ( Grand Seikos for example) they would perhaps get more credability...IMHO.









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

This may not surprise most,but I have owned a MM and a quartz GS.

IMHO,they are worth every penny,most people make the mistake of comparing them to low end Seiko watches and this is not a fair comparison.

Workmanship is up there with the big Swiss names,and the high end Seiko movements are very very good,even the quartz is special.Thermo compensated,5 secs a year,this was developed before the Breitling super quartz.

I would pay the asking prices,as IMO I think they are under valued


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> ... the Marine Master is worth the high price tag


 I agree ... but it is still a Seiko









OK I will shut up


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

But now we are getting down to the usual old discussion/arguement of which is better - Japanese or Swiss watches









I really don't want to go there but, for me unsurprisingly, it's the Japanese stuff. Maybe that's because I have a budget which I have to stick to or I'd get hugely into debt







. My most expensive watch (which is Swiss) cost Â£300 - which I don't think would buy a bracelet link for Mr C's Audemars Piguet







. Yet the Japanese brands offer excellent build quality, in house movements, loads of features and great reliability; often for a better price than the Swiss equivalent. The Seiko 200m that started this thread is a case in point - Â£120 and the level of fit and finish is utterly faultless - everything lines up, the case finish is bright and unmarked (including between the lugs), the luminosity is second to none and evenly applied, I've no idea of timekeeping but I doubt that it will be bad. It bugs me that people dismiss Seikos because they are Seikos







, what they are is stunningly good value and it amazes me how Seiko (or any other Japanese manufacturer) can produce watches this good for the prices they charge. So some Seikos are expensive compared to other Seikos I still think that they are every bit as good as (and probably cheaper than) the Swiss alternative.

Sorry rant over







. I'll shut up now too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree again







and your new watch is superb


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry - now you guys have agreed to shut up I come along & put my 2p's worth in









Despite my recent purchases, I have been looking at Seiko/Citizen for a spare/gadgety watch. Tempted by the Yes Space but looking at others all the same.

I like a few of the Seikos, particularly the ones Roy now has. I had a Sportura for a while, but the bracelet was too shiny, hi tech for me.

Am I right in saying the Seikos need wrist movement though just like autos? If so it will have to be battery or Ecodrive.

BTW Paul - think your 300 would buy 2 AP links, maybe even 3


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul most Seiko mechanicals cannot be hand wound - I am down to two now a World Time and a Navigator Timer and both require wrist movement. I had a Kinetic that also needed wrist movement. Seiko have introduced a "Solar" range there arent that many models as yet.

Dont know much about Eco-drive - I think Griff has one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Eco Drives are excellent - they charge from any light source - indirect or direct (not just the sun). Both mine have been faultless, I'll bring them both with me tomorrow Paul - in fact I would be prepared to sell one of them so maybe we can work out a deal (it certainly won't be expensive). The Pulsar Titanium 200m I showed you (now sold) had the Seiko solar movement and that seemed to be fine too - I suspect there's a bigger range of Eco Drives to choose from though.

Is it just me or is the forum slower than a glacier at the moment? Emoticons don't seem to want to appear - maybe it's the heat!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Eco Drives are excellent - they charge from any light source - indirect or direct (not just the sun). Both mine have been faultless, I'll bring them both with me tomorrow Paul - in fact I would be prepared to sell one of them so maybe we can work out a deal (it certainly won't be expensive). The Pulsar Titanium 200m I showed you (now sold) had the Seiko solar movement and that seemed to be fine too - I suspect there's a bigger range of Eco Drives to choose from though.
> 
> Is it just me or is the forum slower than a glacier at the moment? Emoticons don't seem to want to appear - maybe it's the heat!!


 Bloody slow yeterday. Just come in from garden. Trish goes in hospital tomorrow.Should be home in evening but i'm stressed as hell over it.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> Paul most Seiko mechanicals cannot be hand wound


I am very fond of Seikos but that is one thing that does my head in


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Is it just me or is the forum slower than a glacier at the moment? Emoticons don't seem to want to appear - maybe it's the heat!!


 Working very fast here on BT Broadband.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or is the forum slower than a glacier at the moment? Emoticons don't seem to want to appear - maybe it's the heat!!
> ...


 Yes Roy - touch wood no probs at the moment on BT.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'd much rather have one than a Breitling (I've yet to see one I like and I despise the rider tabs on the bezel).


 Some of the older divers had a tabless bezel and I love the plain uncluttered look of this "shark" (not my watch unfortunatly picture off the web off a well known site do a google if you want to find it).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

With much discussion going on about which watch is better than others, lets remind ourselves that if we are honest, a Â£5 timex is just as good as a 350k P.P in one area...Telling time, true one may last longer but all other aspects of every different watch is personal choice....build, style, function for a job ( divers etc ) size etc....Long live freedom of choice!!









Sounds strange but to me I dont buy a watch primaraly as a way of telling time, I take that for granted.

Jason


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Long live freedom of choice!!


Freedom of choice about buying watches is *exactly* what I *don't* have.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

For my 2p's worth: I followed the link in an earlier post to the Marine Master photos, and my initial reaction was - What is all the fuss about? It's just another Seiko diver or Rolly Sub clone/lookalike. There is just not enough going on to justify the high cost.









I know that sounds harsh, but I suspect that many others may have the same initial reaction too. And I am not slagging off Seikos, or any particular Seiko model.









Don't get me wrong - I like Seikos. If the Arctura were fully automatic it may be worth around a grand in my opinion. But I would not pay a grand or thereabouts for model that just looked like any other Rolly clone. I would want something that marked it out as being a bit special.

Otherwise I would be off to the Omega shop.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> There is just not enough going on to justify the high cost.Â


After a certain point there is nothing to justify high prices except exclusivity and 'marketing'

Somthing is only worth what you are prepared to pay.....

Part of the reason you would (and me!!) go to the Omega shop is because its an Omega....Given the choice between identical watches you go for the 'brand'.

Jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > After a certain point there is nothing to justify high prices except exclusivity and 'marketing'


Yep, but there are enough fools out there to sustain the market for high cost but low intrinsic value watches. Montres Allison being a perfect example.









BTW Paul, that Seiko looks the business to me


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Just saw this thread. Very nice Seiko, I have the Ti version and the dial doesn't have that lovely texture. It is a shame they removed the crown gaurd on the steel version though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Ron,

That looks great on the mesh, but I just can't do titanium







I've had two excellent titanium watches and sold them both after about 2 weeks. To my mind it's just too light and insubstantial feeling compared to stainless steel (despite the fact that it's stronger). I'm not sure why Seiko dropped the crown guards for the stainless steel version (they never consult me about their designs you know














) but I can survive without them. Look at Oris they have a whole range of watches with huge crowns that aren't protected either and they don't seem to do so badly


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paulus,

Where did you get that Seiko?. I really fancy one of those you've got......


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very impressive it is Garry - as I found out yesterday.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...=15entry52917

Paulus got it from abroad - he'll be around soon no doubt


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Mr C,

Got a pm from Paulus and will be ordering one soon ................


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> That looks great on the mesh, but I just can't do titanium
> 
> ...


While I understand your POV - I relish the weight of a DOXA/DN/Anonimo - Ti watches do have distinct advantages for watermen.

1. Complete lack of corrosion (if properly built).

2. The light weight is a boon to your rotator cuff when swimming. I can keep an even stroke without having to resort to a Timex







(Used to wear a ladies Timex







for races when I was a competitive triathlete - anything to shave a gram!)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been thinking of getting a diver's after having sold all mine over the last 6 months







. After seeing Paulus' and Ron's watches I decided to give the Ti version a go, but with a black dial. Very impressed for the money, and I am starting to like Ti. especially the brighter alloys that Seiko use.

Main differences from the SS version are that the batons are rectangular, the hands are a bit larger and there are crown guards. I agree with Ron,it'sa pity it doesnt have the textured dial.

Thanks for the tip









I borrowed the pic from a Japanese site, there is not enough light to photo at present.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool watch John - I look forward to seeing some of your own pictures and also hearing your impressions of the watch after you've owned it for a while.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great Jot

Can't wait for my Seiko to arrive................


----------

